# Sauvegarde icloud impossible



## Boboss29 (13 Août 2020)

Hello,

je suis passé sur le forfait 2 To de icloud, et impossible de sauvegarder mon Iphone...

Quand je vais dans le récap dans l'onglet sauvegarde j'ai un nombre négatif : - 233 221,2 Ko en guise de sauvegarde. Et pourtant l'historique indique qu'il y a bien eu une sauvegarde  à un instant T, en donnant l'heure... J'ai testé aussi sur mon Ipad et ça me fait la même chose. 

j'ai appelé l'assistance Apple qui me disent qu'ils n'ont jamais eu ce problème auparavant... Je dois être rappelé demain.


Quelqu'un a déjà eu un problème similaire ?


----------



## Boboss29 (16 Août 2020)

Bon Apple a résolu le problème, je ne saurai surement jamais ce qu'il s'est passé, mais là ça semble bon


----------

